# British choral-orchestral works since the War Requiem



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any suggestions of British choral-orchestral works of reasonable length (say, 30-minutes-plus) composed since Britten's War Requiem of 1962? That one seems to be the last in a line of great British choral-orchestral works stretching back to Gerontius, and encompassing the likes of A Sea Symphony and Belshazzar's Feast. But I'm curious to explore works of a similar nature composed since that time.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A few of the top of my head:

Michael Tippett - The Vision of St Augustine / The Mask of Time

James MacMillan - St John Passion

Dominic Muldowney - The Fall Of Jerusalem

John Rutter - Requiem

Mark-Anthony Turnage - The Game Is Over 

Judith Weir - We Are Shadows

Nicholas Maw - Hymnus 

John Tavener - The Whale / Celtic Requiem / Lament for Jerusalem

You'll have to research exact dates Yourself!

/ptr


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The 1963/'64 REQUIEM by Wilfred Josephs won first prize at La Scala:










Not long after this, Roberto Gerhard unleashed THE PLAGUE!






By 1980, British composer Bernard Rands was in America delivering his CANTI DEL SOLE and CANTI LUNATICI. ut:










Then prepare to get mowed down by HELL'S ANGELS (1998) by Paul Patterson .










Plus one might wish to consider THE WANDERING JEW, an opera not for the stage ... but for the radio ... by Robert Saxton:










I'm sure there's plenty more U.K. choral/orchestral works, as "ptr" implies above, by the likes of Richard Rodney Bennett, Harrison Birtwistle, Alexander Goehr, Oliver Knussen, Peter Maxwell Davies, etc.

I seem to recall, also, a few discs of choral music by Welsh composers, such as William Mathias or Alun Hoddinott.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like Lloyd's Symphonic Mass, written only a few years before Lloyd's death in 1998. I am not sure how similar it is to the pieces you mentioned; however I remember it relating back to the Romantic era.

Here is the first part:


----------

